
Android Studio 2.0 – Beta - 0xFFC
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2016/02/android-studio-20-beta.html
======
0xFFC
I am literally sick of Google, they discontinued ADT when ADT was the only
option for developing the native app for android, and then they introduce new
ndk support in Android Studio, now after almost half year, nothing.No news
about official final native support.

If it was not ready, why did they introduced it in Google IO? for messing with
people's mind?

They make me angry because it is my job, And it make me really much more
productive. When I tried Visual Studio native development for mobile, it was
beyond anything google has been provided for developers.

I so missed Microsoft tools, And I am begging to our customer to switch to
IPhone or Windows Phone.

It is interesting to see how google gets competitive. for _years_ people were
begging to google to introduce new emulator, and here it is, _just_ after
Microsoft released their android emulator which is super efficient.
Coincidence? I don't think so.

~~~
marvel_boy
Switch to iOS, at least the platform is consistent. And yes, Swift is amazing.

~~~
sssilver
XCode though.

